# Bataleon Disaster vs ???



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I have been boarding for about 2 years. I currently have a 2012 Ride Highlife UL. Great board but I want to start buttering and understand this can be harder on a stiff board. I like the design of the Bataleon boards so it brought me to the disaster.

Any suggestions? Any other boards or reasons I should not get this board?

Also a side note I hate magne traction so no lib tech etc.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

CrossStealth said:


> I have been boarding for about 2 years. I currently have a 2012 Ride Highlife UL. Great board but I want to start buttering and understand this can be harder on a stiff board. I like the design of the Bataleon boards so it brought me to the disaster.
> 
> Any suggestions? Any other boards or reasons I should not get this board?
> 
> Also a side note I hate magne traction so no lib tech etc.


Bataleon boards have tbt which makes them a bit mroe ideal for buttering and jibbing around without catching edges.

Other good jib boards for buttering it up?
Never Summer Evo (my personal suggestion)
Signal Park Rocker
Rome Artifact Rocker
Burton Hate
Salomon Salomonder
Salomon Salvatore Sanchez
Nitro Have
Nitro Subzero
Ride Kink
Never Summer Evo


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Never Summer Evo (my personal suggestion) *Nah, Better out there for the money*
Signal Park Rocker *LIGHT, yes*
Rome Artifact Rocker *Good choice*
Burton Hate *Too much rocker for center reverse*
Salomon Salomonder *Better options out there*
Salomon Salvatore Sanchez *Too basic?*
Nitro Have *Probably good, haven't ridden*
Nitro Subzero *Probably too soft*
Ride Kink *good but very soft*

Add a Signal Park Flat, Arbor Westmark, and a Flow Verve and you're good.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I am still leaning toward the Bataleon Disaster. Also for bindings I am looking at Ride Rodeos. Any suggestions here?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

CrossStealth said:


> I am still leaning toward the Bataleon Disaster. Also for bindings I am looking at Ride Rodeos. Any suggestions here?


The Rodeo is a softish Mid Flexing binding at a 4 out of 10. So not a bad choice. If you want a more natural fit look at some softer bindings. From what I heard Flux RK30's are nice Jib Bindings. I personally run union contacts and really like them for my jib board. Also if what I have read is correct when you put more responsive bindings on a soft jib board they actually transfer MORE energy and flex into the board so that is something to keep in mind but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I rode the Disaster with Rodeo's. They'll work, but they aren't the best match. I would say like TT30's or Raiden Zero's.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I havn't ridden the disaster yet, but theres a couple local guys that have them. Just by watching them ride I can tell the board is SOFT. It looks great as a pure butter and rail board, but if you want to hit some jumps and do any freeride with it you should look at the Airobic, Fun Kink, or Whatever, all 3 of these will still be soft enough to easily press on them, airobic will be the easiest. The evil twin works too, but unless you're 190+lbs or already good at buttering I wouldn't reccommend it cuz it's pretty stiff.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah if you want more than just jib get a FunKink or a Whatever.


----------



## westsiderider (May 15, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a disaster for a full out jib board and i was just wondering if i should get the 148 or 151? Im about 6 feet tall, 115 lbs, and my boot size is a mens 10. Im currently riding a 2012 Funkink 154 and it works perfect for an all mountain board, but im thinking of the disaster for spring time and when i just shred parks laps all day long.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn skinny, get the 151 and gain 30-40lbs, unless you're a chick then get the 148.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

148. I just remebered, you don't want Rodeos. They use the new mini disc which means on the 2x4 inserts on the Disaster you get only 3 stance options, thats it. You'll actually run into the same deal with Zeros now I think of it.

Put some K2 Indys, Hurrithanes, Rome Mobs, or Salomon Arcades on it.


----------



## westsiderider (May 15, 2011)

Yea i probs wait and buy one next year but ill defiantly check it out in a 151. My other question is what kind of bindings should i put on it? I currently run burton cartels on my funkink but i wasn't sure if they would work as well on the disaster.

Thanks


----------

